# Car appears to unlock even while asking for key



## Jimbydude (Aug 8, 2018)

Couldn't find anything in forums, soooo probably just me but this has happened a few times, usually not expecting it so can't say exactly for sure sometimes it seems that I can open trunk/back passenger doors, even though I have no phone one me, and didn't use key. I know it's possible phone was in/close to range but tonight for example car is charging and I go into garage to get iphone lead but when I try and open the driver door screen flashes the 'Insert Keycard' message, I immediately try the passenger door and it opens and car wakes up?


----------



## Gunn (Jul 29, 2016)

Your car is just trying to tell you to "Unplug me and drive... please!!"

Seriously tho, it could be a number of things like the tick box to lock on exit not marked to not closing a door correctly and leaving the car to drain all night (have to thank my son for that one  ). It'll be worth going through the settings just to see if anything has been altered with either a sw update or accidentally turned off.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Most commonly it's because bluetooth as a whole is hot garbage because of industry fragmentation and the fact that it's a hardware and software stack that is fairly easy to have some portion fail...particularly on the phone side.

Often it will let you in the car (which the car doesn't physically lock like a traditional car...it just opens if allowed)...will connect the audio system and start playing your podcast over BT...then demand a key to go into drive. Super frustrating.

If it doubt, airplane mode for a few seconds then back on. 

As for the car letting you in while you don't have the phone on you...it might be in external range to keep the doors unlocked/car awake.


----------



## Jimbydude (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for replies.

Yea, could be all of those things, just leaves an uneasy feeling when I suddenly think 'mm, was it locked', but like you said, not really locked, just not letting in!!

I'm going to try and do a little experimentation, for own piece of mind.


----------



## TheHairyOne (Nov 28, 2018)

Sounds similar to the old dark screen on entry or key card on entry issue. Car unlocks doors with weak BT signal but requires more hand shake to be successful before allowing car to be driven. Bet it wouldn't have happened if your phone was off or BT disabled.


----------



## Jimbydude (Aug 8, 2018)

Thanks for all those who replied. I'll call it done since most likely, it was one of those suggestions above and unless I actually go out and verify, can't say anyhow.

So, to re-cap, it's just me... :-/


----------

